
The New Red Scare: Reviving the Art of Threat Inflation - georgecmu
http://harpers.org/archive/2016/12/the-new-red-scare/?single=1
======
kafkaesq
Except that the CCCP/RF actually _has_ recently invaded two of its neighboring
states (Georgia, Ukraine) and non-trivially menaced 2 others (Moldova,
Estonia). And, according to a preponderance of evidence, succeeded in doing a
bit more than tweaking the nose of the electoral process within the U.S.
itself.

So maybe it's not just a "scare".

